# is it possible to get pg on last day of flow? (TMI alert)



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i've been abstaining completely for over 6 yrs. 2 1/2 wks ago a good friend and i ended up being lonlier than usual while my kids were gone...

i was on the last day of my flow. since late the night before or maybe super early that morning i had only had tiny amounts in my diva cup. it was 4am, about 18-20 hrs since i had last seen pale pink fluid.

we used a condom, of course, but it got pulled off and stayed put for about 5minutes while we frantically looked for it in the sheets. i did the extraction as carefully as i could, but i ended up making a royal mess.







:

i am pretty sure i had a normal ovulation last week...can someone put this in perspective with a percentage?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I don't know any numbers. you could be pregnant IF your period masked fertile cm, and if you ovulated no later than maybe 5 days after the last day of your period. many ifs, but yes, it's possible. did you notice any cm the next couple of days? how do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for replying.









i am obviously not as well-informed on fertility awareness as i would like to be...i guess i know when i'm o'ing from the cramping and cm. it does come much sooner than 10-14 days after i stop bleeding, more like 5-7.

so i guess its possible for sperm to live in the birth canal long enough for this to be possible? not panicking, just wondering...


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

thereotically, yes. however, I think it's more of a "safe side" rule than an actual probable event. in theory you could have had fertile cm on the period day, thus you didn't see it. you then, I suppose, had some dry days eventually leading up to cm change and fertile cm and ovulation. that's why you're considered safe the first 5 days of your period, but not any day of your period. I guess I wouldn't panic unless you maybe saw fertile cm very soon after sex. I have all this knowledge from toni weschler's book, and I hope I interpreted it right. it's good info, get it if you can!


----------



## emo1221 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I guess I wouldn't panic unless you maybe saw fertile cm very soon after sex.

Ack! Explain this to me!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

oh, I never checked back here... any news? what I was trying to say was, the second day after you had sex on the last day of your period, did you notice cervical fluid? the day directly after could be sperm, but the following day should be the real cervical fluid, unless you had sex again. but really I'm not a certified fam instructor, so don't panic just because I tell you to


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

This is how I ended up a mom I had no idea (had never tracked my fertility), but apparently I ovulate within 2-3 days of the end of my period. So, we had unprotected sex on day 6, I must have ovulated between day 8 and 9, and boom - we have a little girl


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swirly* 
This is how I ended up a mom I had no idea (had never tracked my fertility), but apparently I ovulate within 2-3 days of the end of my period. So, we had unprotected sex on day 6, I must have ovulated between day 8 and 9, and boom - we have a little girl









How long were your cycles at the time (if you can remember)? Were they really short?


----------

